# Please help us find this abandoned, gentle kitty a home



## CatOutofBag (Oct 8, 2014)

Please help with suggestions to find this super sweet, abandoned tabby a good home.
Maybe some resources we haven't seen - to reach more people that may take "non-kittens"? 

One of the gentlest, most affectionate, calmest cats I've seen (out of 100's) & loves laps, being held, brushed (even belly). Likes playing w/ toys.
She's so sweet & affectionate, deserves better than locked in a cage, even if any shelters had room (all full).

She showed up - emaciated & we nursed her back to health. Eating VERY well & gained several lbs.

Other neighbors think she was abandoned by neighbors that moved - happened many times before.

Vet's age estimate was indeterminate - except older than 3 yrs or so.

Made a huge effort to find owners (maybe best we couldn't?). Posted on several pages to find them or a home. Most of the rescue groups said placing cats over 1 - 2 yrs old is very difficult.
Efforts to find her a home have been total bust.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Just look at this precious baby girl!!!!! I live in Mobridge, SD, and I WOULD take this beautiful cat if I was closer to the area!!!!! She's cute!!!!!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So where are you?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

A location would definitely be helpful. We're actually looking for a pet for my grandparents and she would be perfect if you're close to me! She's such a cutie. Thank goodness you found her and nursed her back to health, she looks amazing now! :luv


----------



## CatOutofBag (Oct 8, 2014)

In Houston TX metro


----------

